# Legal Injection to Build Lean Muscle While Staying Natty



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2019)

*Legal Injection to Build Lean Muscle While Staying Natty*

https://youtu.be/h4OAHbkl-Fk


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 20, 2019)

B12 is great to give an extra boost.


----------



## REHH (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't think it's much of a muscle builder


----------

